# NEEDED, Lipgloss to go with MAC "Blankety".



## makeupmakeup (Sep 5, 2009)

I was wondering if any one knows of a lipgloss that would go perfectly with MAC's "Blankety", i just got it and now i need a matching gloss. Thank you sweethearts!


"A True Makeup Artist Only Sees The Beautiful In Everyone!" - Miss Liz​


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

Underage, Florabundance or C-Thru would be good matches!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 5, 2009)

^ those sound perfect, you could also perhaps try oystergirl if you want more of a shimmery lip


----------



## minnie_moo (Sep 5, 2009)

I second C-Thru!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Third for C-Thru. I really like Oyster Girl, too.


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 5, 2009)

c-thru for sure!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 6, 2009)

C-Thru would be perfect. And I agree with Oyster Girl whenever you want to add some shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So pretty!


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 6, 2009)

Ughh I LOVE Blankety. As in, can't live without it. I really like Luminary lustreglass with it. I personally find C-Thru changes the colour (takes away some of that pinkiness I love).


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 30, 2009)

I LOVE blankety on it's own since it's so creamy, so I haven't been wearing a gloss over it lately.  But when I do it's underage.  C-thru is also pretty.   I just got the new Young Thing l/g from the Makeup Art Collection and it's similar to C-thru (actually prettier IMO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and looks awesome over blankety.  

I was actually looking for a liner to go with blankety... I don't normally wear lip liner, so any recs?  I have stripdown, spice, soar, whirl, subculture, and a few other pinks.  Which of those looks best with blankety?


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 30, 2009)

I really like wearing boy bait with blankety. 

Chickatthegym: You may want to try a netural lipliner something like NYX natural.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 30, 2009)

^Thanks, I actually just got that liner last week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will try it!


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 2, 2009)

I also say oyster girl.


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 3, 2009)

on me Blankety is brown so i tend to wear it with C-thru or Oyster girl... on occasion i wear it with Prrr or even underage!


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

I like wearing it with Chai for a bit of warmth.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love how she is wearing it in this FOTD with Young Thing l/g

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...onfire-150994/


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 5, 2009)

I wear Blankety on its own most of the time, but any pinky nude will look great with it. I mostly pair it with either Underage or Rags to Riches d/g.

Blankety, how I love theee!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 6, 2009)

I just bought this, and couldn't decide between C-thru and Florabundance l/g...they both look GORGEOUS over top of Blankety...although I'm finding I LOVE the way that Neutrogena's Moistureshine in Groove (the Turkish Delight dupe) looks over it, too.


----------

